# Code Alarm and Viper



## dougyN1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been looking through this forum for a little bit and decided to join. I am a newbie when it comes to remote start/keyless entry systems so I thought of asking you guys before purchasing anything. I would like to get a basic remote start for my vehicle and after talking to the local store here in town, there are two that I like. One is a Code Alarm CA5152 and one is a Viper 5101. I am familiar with Viper but not Code Alarm. My question is, is Code Alarm a good brand to get? I can get a good deal with the Code Alarm system but not sure if it is good that I can get a good deal.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dougyN1 said:


> I've been looking through this forum for a little bit and decided to join. I am a newbie when it comes to remote start/keyless entry systems so I thought of asking you guys before purchasing anything. I would like to get a basic remote start for my vehicle and after talking to the local store here in town, there are two that I like. One is a Code Alarm CA5152 and one is a Viper 5101. I am familiar with Viper but not Code Alarm. My question is, is Code Alarm a good brand to get? I can get a good deal with the Code Alarm system but not sure if it is good that I can get a good deal.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


 As long as it has a good warranty. also see what warranty they have on there work as well, unless your doing it yourself.


----------



## dougyN1 (Dec 31, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> As long as it has a good warranty. also see what warranty they have on there work as well, unless your doing it yourself.


I would love to do it myself but I would rather have a professional do it. The Code Alarm CA5152 has a 5 year warranty on it and the company's install is a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dougyN1 said:


> I would love to do it myself but I would rather have a professional do it. The Code Alarm CA5152 has a 5 year warranty on it and the company's install is a lifetime warranty.


 Cool!
I used to do a ton of Code Alarm, Always liked there product.


----------

